# Spray Guns: Graco SG3, Graco FTX, & Titan LX80II



## Rembrandt (Sep 3, 2012)

Please share your experience(s) with the spray gun(s): 

Graco SG3, Graco FTX, and Titan LX80II

I plan on picking one up in the next week or so. The prices on these guns are within $25 of each other, so I'm not worried about the money part. I just want to get the spray gun that is comfortable, easy-to-use, and reliable.

Thank you, 
Rembrandt


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

I prefer the Graco Silver Plus gun.it's the best they make for an airless.

http://www.airlesstownsville.com.au/wp-content/uploads/Graco-Silver-Plus-Airless-Gun.png


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

That silver plus is nice, I have one but have not used it in a while. I wonder if it gets more clogs though being that the paint does not run through a filter. On the other had it is nice I suppose not having to deal with a gummed needle assembly. One more consideration is 2 finger vs. whole hand/handles.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I have 3 Graco guns. Flex plus, Contractor II and G-40. If I was to choose 1 that your looking at it would be the FTX


----------



## Rembrandt (Sep 3, 2012)

robladd said:


> I have 3 Graco guns. Flex plus, Contractor II and G-40. If I was to choose 1 that your looking at* it would be the FTX*


 
Which one would you recommend?

Graco FTX 288431 -or- Graco FTX 288430 -or- Graco FTX 288486

Thanks, 
Rembrandt


----------



## Rembrandt (Sep 3, 2012)

FTX 1 Vs. FTX 2

Anyone know the difference between these two models? 

Which is the newer model? Is it better?

Thanks!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The difference between rage guns are the nozzles that they come with


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The difference between these guns are lot # and nozzles. RACV and RACX


----------



## Rembrandt (Sep 3, 2012)

^ Thank you.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Rembrandt,

I see you live in the Netherlands, send me a PM (private message) and I can probably be of assistance.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Graco magnum pro x9

Folks whats your thoughts on this sprayer for $599 from home depot. Im investing in my equipment for next season now while its cheaper. I was going to use this for doing decks with oil based


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Rembrandt. I would recommend that you take all three guns and pick them up and see how each feels for you. While they are all good guns and somewhat equally priced there are slight differences such as balance that you may want to consider.

Finn.. save your money and purchase a Titan Advantage 400 it is a commercial sprayer not a homeowner unit. most paint stores carry them and you can find them for around $625 to $675. I recommend these because of the price there certainly are better units available but not for that price


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

mr.fixit said:


> Rembrandt. I would recommend that you take all three guns and pick them up and see how each feels for you. While they are all good guns and somewhat equally priced there are slight differences such as balance that you may want to consider.
> 
> Finn.. save your money and purchase a Titan Advantage 400 it is a commercial sprayer not a homeowner unit. most paint stores carry them and you can find them for around $625 to $675. I recommend these because of the price there certainly are better units available but not for that price


Cheers

I had a 440 impact before and yes they are a great little machine. I am going to get an hvlp also and was thinking about the graco pro finish so i would like some feed back on that also if you have any

Cheers bud


----------



## Rembrandt (Sep 3, 2012)

M-Tech? Anyone?


----------

